# We named Laverne's Baby



## Jane=P (Jun 24, 2010)

I finally came up with name for Laverne's baby. Alot of people joked I should name her Shirley, but it didnt fit her. Her name is Hawk Hollows Little Miracle and we calling her Kismet . I thought it was fitting, after all her mom went thru .


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww.. cute





Having a kitty named Kismet I must admit its a great name!





Ours is frequently called Kizzy.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 25, 2010)

She's so precious,i'm so glad you took her in



.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello Kismet





What a pretty name for a very pretty girl





Anna


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 27, 2010)

Awww..that is such a nice name for a beautiful little girl.


----------

